# Oops! But they love it.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I had this small bathroom to apply a Metallic Epoxy coating to. I was supposed to match the second picture. I added a little to much blue and this is what I ended up with in picture 1. The home owner loves it more than the other section I did. This is a system that can be screwed up very easy but also a system where it is a unique look and to replicate a look is virtually impossible.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Cool look - very distinctive. Hopefully the HOs will soon trade out the pink fixtures for white.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Are the fixtures pink or is that reflection from the paneling? You know, like when you a paint a red carpeted room white and the HO insists you painted the walls pink!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

What on earth would you have done had they hated it? Just curious. I am glad you got lucky on that one!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> Cool look - very distinctive. Hopefully the HOs will soon trade out the pink fixtures for white.





Lightningboy65 said:


> Are the fixtures pink or is that reflection from the paneling? You know, like when you a paint a red carpeted room white and the HO insists you painted the walls pink!


It's the reflection off the wall panels and my phone camera being not so good.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That's the best part of this stuff. You don't know exactly it will come out. But worst case If they didn't like it I would have redone the floor. It would not have been cheap to fix. The home owner actually likes the bathroom floor more than the main floor.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

My old roomate does decorative concrete like that. He turned me on to a paint job where he did the floor. Right in the middle of the floor though, his helper stepped on the stain, and left a footprint in the stain. I dont think he even went back to fix it....

That, and the blue tape pulled the finish off the floor where the homeowner (thank god it wasnt me!!!) had covered the flooring with construction paper.


----------



## epicpaint (Apr 3, 2019)

Woodco said:


> My old roomate does decorative concrete like that. He turned me on to a paint job where he did the floor. Right in the middle of the floor though, his helper stepped on the stain, and left a footprint in the stain. I dont think he even went back to fix it....
> 
> That, and the blue tape pulled the finish off the floor where the homeowner (thank god it wasnt me!!!) had covered the flooring with construction paper.





That's why I don't personally do floor finishes over concrete. Sanding down the concrete is an important part and requires pretty specialized expensive equipment.


----------

